# Review về sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 chi tiết nhất 2021



## babyhouselove22145 (17/5/21)

*Review về sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 chi tiết nhất 2021*

Nói về các loại sữa công thức tốt nhất dành cho trẻ nhỏ, người tiêu dùng thường ưu ái lựa chọn sữa aptamil. Trong đó, dòng sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 Profutura giúp hỗ trợ và thúc đẩy sự phát triển toàn diện cho trẻ nhỏ. Cùng tìm hiểu về dòng sữa mát này chi tiết trong bài viết dưới đây.

*1. Tìm hiểu về sữa Aptamil số 3 Profutura của Anh*

_Aptamil số 3_ là một trong những nguồn sữa đã được sản xuất và áp dụng theo quy trình đặc biệt với công thức Profutura hiện đại nhất. Dòng sữa dinh dưỡng đã được khoa học công nhận và cấp giấy chứng nhận.

*Sữa aptamil anh số 3 profutura có tốt không?*

*



*


*Sữa aptamil số 3 profutura* có nguồn gốc và xuất xứ từ rất nhiều nơi. Tuy nhiên loại sữa đến từ Anh thường được các mẹ ở Việt Nam tin tưởng và lựa chọn. 


Không những thế, loại sữa này được nhập khẩu và phân phối bởi công ty *Danone số 1 Châu Âu*. Đây là công ty uy tín hàng đầu về các sản phẩm chính hãng được mẹ bỉm ưa chuộng và tin dùng.


Bên cạnh đó, loại sữa này được mọi người đánh giá là bé uống vào rất mát, hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa bởi 4 đặc điểm sau đây:


Đây là loại sữa dinh dưỡng chứa chất sắt nhiều hơn các dòng sữa thông thường đến hơn 40 lần. Không những thế trong sữa còn chứa tới 7 lần hàm lượng vitamin C. Nhờ thế mà cơ thể bé dễ hấp thụ sắt và các vitamin khác.


Điểm khác biệt của dòng sữa này chính là có chứa thành phần men vi sinh. Đây là một loại men đã được các chuyên gia công nhận. Do đó, khi sử dụng con yêu sẽ được hỗ trợ khả năng bảo vệ hệ tiêu hóa của bé, tăng cường niêm mạc ruột.


Mặt khác dòng aptamil profutura anh số 3 còn chứa chủ yếu *vitamin D* và *DHA* giúp bé phát triển chiều cao, xương chắc khỏe. Đặc biệt sữa dinh dưỡng giúp kích thích não bộ linh hoạt, bé yêu càng uống càng thông minh.


Tuy nhiên, nhiều mẹ lại không biết _sữa aptamil anh_ số 3 profutura dành cho bé từ độ tuổi nào? Do đó, mời bạn tìm hiểu ngay trong phần tiếp theo để có thể dùng cho con đúng độ tuổi nhé.

*Aptamil số 3 dành cho trẻ mấy tháng?*

_*



*_


Cũng giống như aptamil úc 3, loại sữa từ Anh thường áp dụng chủ yếu cho bé trong độ tuổi tập đi từ 1 đến 2 tuổi. Ở độ tuổi này, các bé đang trong giai đoạn phát triển chiều cao, răng mọc. 


Vì vậy mà với thành phần trong sữa có chứa nhiều DHA và vitamin D sẽ là tiền đề tốt giúp cho xương và trí não hoạt động hiệu quả.


Tuy nhiên để cơ thể của con có thể dung nạp được hết các chất dinh dưỡng có trong sữa, mọi người cần lưu ý cách pha sữa dưới đây.

*2. Cách pha sữa Aptamil Profutura số 3*

*



*


Khác với _sữa aptamil_ úc số 3 cách pha sữa của Anh cần phải chú trọng đến một số điều kiện cần thiết để đảm bảo các vitamin không bị mất đi. Cụ thể như sau:



*Bước 1*: Sử dụng thìa gạt ngang có trong hộp để đông sữa. Các mẹ cần lưu ý 1 thìa gạt ngang sẽ sử dụng 30ml nước đun sôi. Nước để pha sữa phải là nước có nhiệt độ ~40oC.
*Bước 2*: Đối với bé từ 12 tháng -24 tháng được khuyến cáo lượng dùng chỉ 300ml/ngày (tương đương với 2 cốc)
*Bước 3*: Cho bé uống ngay sau khi pha và dùng trong vòng 2h.

Mọi người cần lưu ý sữa aptamil anh số 3 hộp bạc khi mở nắp chỉ nên dùng trong vòng 1 tháng.  Hộp sữa khi dùng xong nên đậy thật kín và để ngoài nơi sạch sẽ, mát mẻ. Tuyệt đối các mẹ đừng cất sữa vào tủ lạnh sẽ làm mất một số thành phần quan trọng nhé.


Ngoài những ưu điểm kể trên, loại sữa này còn được bán với mức giá phù hợp, không quá đắt. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo giá bán ngay trong phần tiếp theo.

*3. Giá sữa aptamil số 3 mới nhất năm 2021*

*



*


_Aptamil bạc anh_ số 3 có nhiều loại, mỗi loại thuộc một quốc gia sản xuất khác nhau. Do đó mức giá bán cũng sẽ thay đổi theo từng nơi. Trong các cửa hàng đang bày bán hàng chính hãng hiện nay, giá sữa aptamil anh số 3 đang dao động từ 600.000- 650.000 vnđ/hộp, mỗi hộp 800g.


Trước tình trạng sữa nhái đang được sản xuất và bán tràn lan trên thị trường, mọi người cần hết sức lưu ý lựa chọn các cơ sở uy tín với những đặc điểm được liệt kê trong phần tiếp theo.

*4. Nên mua aptamil anh số 3 ở đâu?*

*



*


Có rất nhiều nơi vì lợi nhuận mà sẵn sàng bày bán hàng giả. Hậu quả là khi các bé sử dụng sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe của con. Vì vậy, bạn hãy là người tiêu dùng thông minh chọn mua tại các cơ sở có những đặc điểm như sau:


Cửa hàng bán sữa đã có thời gian kinh doanh lâu năm, được rất nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng.


_Sữa_ bán có bill chính hãng, có nguồn gốc nhập khẩu rõ ràng.


Chủ cửa hàng có tâm, tư vấn nhiệt tình, tròn vai.


Mọi người có thể tham khảo một trong số các địa chỉ uy tín, được khách hàng chọn mua như: *EcoLife*. Đây là một cơ sở uy tín được mọi người tin tưởng và chọn mua.


Sản phẩm của *EcoLife* cung cấp trên thị trường 100% chính hãng, rõ ràng xuất xứ và giá bán cạnh tranh. Mua sữa ở đây mẹ bỉm hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng cho con yêu mà không phải lo lắng bất cứ điều gì


----------

